# Jbl co2 canisters



## Seanogleby (11 Jun 2018)

Hi all,

Does anyone know the process of refilling the jbl 500g canisters?

Can they be filled in the normal way as Fe's?

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattW (11 Jun 2018)

Hi there,

Assuming it's these cylinders you're talking about they are for the most part disposable - they aren't intended to be refilled instead just replaced when they run out. That's not to say they can't physically be refilled, but you'd have to either do it yourself (costly outlay for the necessary equipment) or find someone willing to do it. The thread is down as M10-1 which is what's most often used on disposable cylinders so an adaptor is needed to refill them - some paintball shops have these as they often use M10 threads. FEs have a different thread to your cylinders (The standard threads on most reusable cylinders) so most places providing refilling for FEs and alike cylinders are unlikely to have the adaptors you need.

I'd see if anyone else has more direct experience with these cylinders and may therefore know a method of refilling, another concern i'd have is that some companies use different stand off heights preventing the use of adaptors to refill the cylinders therefore forcing you to buy new from them, not sure if this is the case with JBL but it's worth a check.


----------



## ian_m (11 Jun 2018)

I think you will find no commercial operator will fill these, as they are not designed to be refilled. As mentioned it is also unlikely they will have the correct connections.

Refillable CO2 cylinders have a whole lot of safety rules and safety regulations around them, the main one being 10 year cylinder life before they must be re pressure tested.

Does seem a very very expensive way of getting CO2, about £24 for 500gr.

The normal way of refilling these cylinders…..is buy another one @ £25.

However there is nothing to stop you refilling them yourself. You just simply decant eek 500gr of liquid CO2 from storage cylinder to this one. There are many sites that show how this can be done for paintball cylinders. The absolute safety critical bit is never fill above 500gr weight (CO2 is filled by weight not volume) as there must be sufficient gas left above the liquid to allow for temperature variations. If the cylinder is overfill there is severe danger of it rupturing if it gets warm/hot. Search YouTube for where Mythbusters place a 2Kg FE with pressure relief valve blocked into a fire. (answer hint, it does put the fire out, but not by smothering with CO2 and you will see why the presenters shelter behind bullet proof sheeting !!!).


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (11 Jun 2018)

Co2 Supermarket have Refill Adapters but I can't see a hose for a disposable bottle so you would probably also need a further adapter. Cost is starting to rock up now though and unsure of how safe it is so maybe worth biting the bullet and either getting a Din477 regulator and changing to fire extinguishers which will work out cheaper in the long run.
I've considered the same thing but the opposite way round. All my regs are Din 477 but was wanting to swap to disposable bottles, there is an adapter to do so but I would still pay through the nose for gas. Was wondering if I couldn't use my 5kg cylinder, get a couple of these adapters and refill disposable bottles with them.


----------



## alto (11 Jun 2018)

JBL does offer this refillable 500g CO2 canister 
As Charterhouse sells this, you might contact them for refill details 
(another ukaps poster just bought an adapter that allowed his local gas shop to refill his unusual fitting canister, sorry don't recall details)


----------



## Seanogleby (11 Jun 2018)

Thanks guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jameson_uk (11 Jun 2018)

I have looked at the JBL kit in the past when LFS was selling some off.  There are two different systems.  The U system (https://www.jbl.de/en/products/group/1064/disposable-u) which uses disposable canisters and the M system (https://www.jbl.de/en/products/group/1063/refillable-m) which uses canisters which are apparently refillable.  They appear to use different threads and there is an adaptor available)

The 2kg ones look like CO2 canisters you see in pubs so I don't see any reason why this wouldn't get refilled as normal.  The 500g is obviously smaller but I guess it is no different.


----------

